# Nashville TN cubing group



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Aug 21, 2019)

This is going to be in Donelson actually, If you are interested, let me know, but when i have at least 5 people ready, I will not actually get the space for this cubing group. This is the revised version of the post i made earlier in the year.


----------

